# Poorboys and Nattys VS Autoglym SRP and HD Wax?



## security sue (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello All,

Need some advice please , what polish and wax would you recommend not necessarily the cheapest, as I believe you only get what you pay for, im more into quality, durability etc

Thank you in advance :thumb::newbie:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You certainly don't always get what you pay for in this game. SRP and EGP are still really good after all these years, cheap as chips too.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I've not used the poorboys although I hear people get good results :thumb: but I've used both the AG products to produce some cracking results :thumb: May be worth taking a look at Autobrite Obsession wax, one of my favourites that punches way above it's price!:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=244128

:argie: works very well with SRP too :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

depending on car colour i'd go for blackhole topped with hd wax, max looks and durability from the 2 brands:thumb:


----------



## security sue (Dec 29, 2011)

my car is a mk4 golf diamond black if that helps


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

I would say the AG High Definition Wax is the better wax.

It is a hybrid wax, this means it is semi-sealant, it is durable, on a wax durability test it was one of the longest lasting waxes. As long as you spend time on a good preparation the HD Wax will make your black car look glossy and so wet you would think you can swim in it.

SRP and PB Black Hole are both excellent preps for HD Wax.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

I used that 3 on my old polo in the summer. 

SRP -> Poorboys Black Hole -> AG HD Wax. 

I'm on my phone will try and link you to the thread in a minute.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Here.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223515


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Security sue hope you are well fist of all; you can try the SRP approach by hand first, and get some Autobright Obsession wax, but that's one wax i have not tried, but seeing Jakes review on the wax and beading, it certainly looks very good.

Another great wax is HD wax also, but Petes 53 is very good as well along with 50/50 wax, it contains alot of natural extracts so should deliver, plus collinite 915 is decent for the money for black paint.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

If you go for the HD wax get it from somewhere like eBay. Loads cheaper than halfords.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

SRP followed by AG HD wax leaves really wet finish. Here is what I achieved combining these two products.












































AG HD wax is still beading well after 5 months at least. Would imagine it would look even wetter with a coat of Black Hole!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

^^^ that is a very nice finish :thumb:

I love SRP, and topped with Natty's Red, looks great on black, pretty much any colour really. 
The more time you spend with the SRP, the better results you _should_ get.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

scratcher said:


> ^^^ that is a very nice finish :thumb:
> 
> The more time you spend with the SRP, the better results you _should_ get.


That is defo the case. On the above example I did 3 layers of SRP by hand reducing pressure each time do achieve the full filling abilities of the product...which proved to be outstanding!


----------



## security sue (Dec 29, 2011)

What a stunning car!


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I haven't used AG HD wax, but I have used SRP in conjunction with PB Natty's blue.

The results were extremely good (sorry I don't have pics) I did the car in early October and other than routine washes since the car still beads very well.

And with just a wash the car looks "wet"


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

scratcher said:


> The more time you spend with the SRP, the better results you _should_ get.


Agree with that.

I've found that if the surface is well prep'd you only need to use a "blob" (that's technical) about the size of a penny per panel.

Work it onto the panel well and you find that there isn't much residue from it either and you can really see it filling....


----------

